# Pains :(



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm currently 18 weeks pg. On saturday while watching tv i started to get pains on my lower tummy. they would come and go and were uncomfortable. I laid down and phoned the MW number i had. They told me to take pain killers (which i didn't as i wanted to see how long they lasted) and rest and to phone delivery suite if they got worse or if i had spotting   etc after 1/2 hr its stopped and i felt fine. I also had it last night which lasted 1/2hr too. Any ideas what it is? I never had this with DS i know this sounds silly but it scares me. Are they braxton hicks? I can't feel my tummy tightening but it is tender to touch during episode. Do you think i should go to the doctors?? Thanks ***


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin. Glad to here you DSs are ok now!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

thank you! How are you now?


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

No more pains since said incidents so thats good. ***


----------

